# Tempestade Tropical GABRIELLE (Atlântico 2007 #07)



## Vince (8 Set 2007 às 04:28)

Seguindo as regras do forum, o ex-disturbio 99L passa a tópico dedicado por que se formou a tempestade subtropical GABRIELLE. 
Os antecedentes do GABRIELLE estão no topico Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2007), páginas 14-15

O voo de reconhecimento ao disturbio 99L encontrou ventos que suportavam a classificação directa para tempestade subtropical, apesar de alguma desorganização do mesmo, tendo-se assim formado a Gabrielle, o 7º sistema tropical ou subtropical da época no Atlântico. Tem landfall previsto para o próximo Doingo na Carolina do Norte como tempestade já tropical. Se ela for um pouco meiga, a chuva até será bem recebida devido à seca extrema nessa zona dos EUA.

FORECAST VALID 08/1200Z 31.1N 73.7W...SUBTROPICAL
FORECAST VALID 09/0000Z 32.3N 75.5W...SUBTROPICAL
FORECAST VALID 09/1200Z 33.5N 76.8W...TROPICAL
FORECAST VALID 10/0000Z 35.0N 76.6W...INLAND
FORECAST VALID 11/0000Z 37.5N 73.5W...OVER WATER
OUTLOOK VALID 12/0000Z 40.5N 67.5W...EXTRATROPICAL
OUTLOOK VALID 13/0000Z 43.0N 58.0W...EXTRATROPICAL











> *SUBTROPICAL STORM GABRIELLE ADVISORY NUMBER   1*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL072007
> 1100 PM EDT FRI SEP 07 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Cinda (8 Set 2007 às 09:56)

*Re: Tempestade Subtropical GABRIELLE (Atlântico 2007 #07)*

Bom dia Vince

Os meus parabéns pelo seu precioso trabalho, que tenho acompanhado.
Vou dia 15 para Punta Cana, gostaria de saber até quando perduram os efeitos desta tempestade ...e já agora (ainda falta uma semana) como serão os dias seguintes?
Muito obrigada


----------



## RMira (8 Set 2007 às 10:19)

*Re: Tempestade Subtropical GABRIELLE (Atlântico 2007 #07)*

A avaliar pelos trajectos sugeridos pelos modelos esta tempestade não afectará em nada o tempo em Punta Cana, no entanto, um outro foco de interesse está a ser acompanhado ao largo de Cabo Verde e esse sim, se se desenvolver nos próximos dias (algo que deve ser esperado) poderá afectar o clima nessa zona. Quanto ao Gabrielle já viram as rotas que ele poderá tomar? Será talvez (apesar de poucas hipóteses) o 1º a poder vir em nossa direcção depois de razar na América. Aguardamos desenvolvimentos.

Quanto ao que disse sobre a nova formação em estudo é o que vemos a amarelo na imagem assinalada com 1.

É caso de estarmos atentos e irmos acompanhando aqui com o Vince que certamente explicará melhor que eu o que se poderá suceder.


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2007 às 12:36)

*Re: Tempestade Subtropical GABRIELLE (Atlântico 2007 #07)*



Cinda disse:


> Bom dia Vince
> 
> Os meus parabéns pelo seu precioso trabalho, que tenho acompanhado.
> Vou dia 15 para Punta Cana, gostaria de saber até quando perduram os efeitos desta tempestade ...e já agora (ainda falta uma semana) como serão os dias seguintes?
> Muito obrigada



Como o Mirones disse,o Gabrielle está muitolonge e segue para Noroeste, e em nada afecta a Rep.Dominicana. Para a tua data ainda falta muito tempo para saber se haverá alguma coisa ou não. Vai passando ao longo dos próximos dias no tópico Previsão e Seguimento Furacões do Atlântico (últimas páginas)


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2007 às 15:21)

*Re: Tempestade Subtropical GABRIELLE (Atlântico 2007 #07)*

000
WTCA42 TJSJ 081158
TCPSP2

BOLETIN 
TORMENTA SUBTROPICAL GABRIELLE ADVERTENCIA NUMERO   2A
NWS TPC/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL   AL072007
800 AM EDT SABADO 8 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2007

...GABRIELLE MOVIENDOSE AL NOR-NOROESTE HACIA LAS CAROLINAS...

A LAS 800 AM EDT..1200Z...EL CENTRO DE LA TORMENTA SUBTROPICAL 
GABRIELLE SE ESTIMABA CERCA DE LA LATITUD 31.2 NORTE...LONGITUD 73.8 
OESTE O COMO A 280 MILLAS...450 KM...AL SUR-SURESTE DE CABO LOOKOUT CAROLINA DEL NORTE. LA TORMENTA ESTA MOVIENDOSE HACIA EL OESTE-NOROESTE A CERCA DE 12 MPH. SE ESPERA QUE CONTINUE ESTA TRAYECTORIA CON UNA DISMINUCION GRADUAL EN SU VELOCIDAD DE TRASLACCION.
LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS ESTAN EN CERCA DE 45 MPH...75 
KILOMETROS POR HORA. SE ESPERA UNA LEVE INTENSIFICACION A MEDIDA
QUE GABRIELLE ACQUIERA MAS CARACTERISTICAS TROPICALES. 

NHC


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2007 às 17:34)

*Re: Tempestade Subtropical GABRIELLE (Atlântico 2007 #07)*

Não há muito mais para dizer da Gabrielle, ontem o voo Reccon teve imensas dificuldades em encontar um centro com uma circulação fechada, o sistema estava alongado e desorganizado, mas como havia ventos que suportavam a classificação subtropical, esta foi dada pois não havia muito tempo para lançar os devidos alertas dada a proximidade de Terra. Noutras condições, teriam esperado mais um pouco antes de a baptizar.

Mas hoje a Gabrielle continua a ter dificuldades em finalizar a transição tropical, o centro entretanto agora já bem definido continua demasiado exposto, e o windshear ainda dificulta essa transição completa.











O trajecto alterou-se um pouco, com uma passagem em tangente na costa da Nova Carolina.


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2007 às 23:21)

*Re: Tempestade Subtropical GABRIELLE (Atlântico 2007 #07)*

A vida do Gabrielle não tem sido fácil, mas as peças começam finalmente a encaixar como mandam os livros. 
A convecção alastra sobre o centro, e no próximo advisor ou no seguinte de certeza que já vem como Tempestade tropical.






*Edit:* Afinal já era TS quando escrvi o post, desde o advisor das 23:00...


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2007 às 08:47)

Evolução das últimas horas:

*01:45 (0:45z)*





*08:15 (7:15z)*





*Trajecto:*


----------



## RMira (9 Set 2007 às 11:39)

Neste momento são estas as rotas previstas para o Gabrielle:





A maioria indica a sua movimentação para nordeste após "raspar" nos USA apesar de continuar a haver quem defenda que ele virá ao nosso encontro. Continua a ser certamente uma hipótese mínima pois apenas um modelo o sugere para já.

No entanto, penso que mesmo uma sua movimentação para nordeste como indicado pela maioria poderá levar a alterações do estado do tempo previsto na Europa pois poderá interagir com algum sistema e fortalecê-lo.

E no Atlântico já existe mais uma zona a ter em atenção, apesar de os ventos serem adversos a organização (falo do nº 2 identificado na imagem seguinte):


----------



## Minho (9 Set 2007 às 12:01)

Parece que de facto o Gabrielle perde de novo a sua simetria apesar do última Discussion do NHC indicar a formação de um centro de rotação no seio da convectividade o que poderá trazer um fortelacimento antes do landfall.


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2007 às 14:18)

Minho disse:


> Parece que de facto o Gabrielle perde de novo a sua simetria



Pois, entretanto voltou a melhorar um pouco durante a manhã,  mesmo assim a convecção está deslocada do centro, e continua a não ter vida fácil, agora está outra vez a levar com shear, desta vez no sentido NE-SO.






*Radar:*


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 10:23)

A Garbrielle depois de ter enfraquecer para depressão tropical, nas últimas horas praticamente se dissipou...
Ou consegue disparar novamente a convecção ou diz adeus ao mundo como sistema tropical.








> WITH A CONTINUATION OF STRONG
> SHEAR AND ONLY ABOUT 24 HOURS OF WARM WATER REMAINING IN THE
> STORM'S PATH...SOME WEAKENING SEEMS LIKELY AND IS SHOWN IN THE NHC
> OFFICIAL FORECAST. THIS FORECAST ASSUMES THAT THE SYSTEM WILL
> ...


----------



## RMira (10 Set 2007 às 10:24)

E o Gabrielle parece que vai morrer jovem, já é Depressão Tropical.


----------



## RMira (11 Set 2007 às 11:20)

E vai-se mantendo como TD mas estatisticamente deverá (?) manter-se ou evoluir para TT novamente nas próximas horas (isto segundo indicação do NHC).


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 11:36)

mirones disse:


> E vai-se mantendo como TD mas estatisticamente deverá (?) manter-se ou evoluir para TT novamente nas próximas horas (isto segundo indicação do NHC).



Onde vlste isso ? Se foi nalgum meio de comunicação social, tens que ter cuidado, que já se sabe como é, além da informação por vezes vezes ser mesmo errada, geralmente está pelo menos muito atrasada. No tempo tropical não é raro os media dizeram hoje uma coisa  que já ocorreu há 1 ou 2 dias ... 

O que o NHC diz é que hoje ao passar numa zona de água mais quente da corrente do Golfo vai ganhar bastante convecção, mas à partida não será suficiente para se intensificar, pois o shear impedirá que a convecção estabilize sobre o centro e se aprofunde. E que a partir de amanhã comecerá a ser absorvida por uma superfice frontal.



> GABRIELLE IS CURRENTLY
> MOVING RIGHT ALONG THE NORTH WALL OF THE GULF STREAM AND IS
> FORECAST TO MOVE OVER A WARM CORE EDDY IN A FEW HOURS. THEREFORE...
> GABRIELLE MIGHT BE ABLE TO GENERATE DEEP CONVECTION...ALBEIT
> ...


----------



## RMira (11 Set 2007 às 11:40)

Vince disse:


> Onde vlste isso ? Se foi nalgum meio de comunicação social, tens que ter cuidado, que já se sabe como é, além da informação por vezes vezes ser mesmo errada, geralmente está pelo menos muito atrasada. No tempo tropical não é raro os media dizeram hoje uma coisa  que já ocorreu há 1 ou 2 dias ...
> 
> O que o NHC diz é que hoje ao passar numa zona de água mais quente da corrente do Golfo vai ganhar bastante convecção, mas à partida não será suficiente para se intensificar, pois o shear impedirá que a convecção estabilize sobre o centro e se aprofunde. E que a partir de amanhã comecerá a ser absorvida por uma superfice frontal.



Eu vi aqui na intensidade prevista dos ventos (informação oficial):





Nas próximas 24 horas teria maiores probabilidades de seguir para TT do que se manter em TD sendo como dizes depois absorvida. É o que depreendo deste quadro.


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 11:50)

mirones disse:


> Eu vi aqui na intensidade prevista dos ventos (informação oficial)



Ok 
Mas então contrasta um pouco com o que eles dizem no advisor da mesma hora (500 AM EDT) da tabela de probalidades.


----------



## RMira (11 Set 2007 às 11:59)

Vince disse:


> Ok
> Mas então contrasta um pouco com o que eles dizem no advisor da mesma hora (500 AM EDT) da tabela de probalidades.



Sim, realmente é um bocado estranho porque eles na rota do Gabrielle também indicam à mesma hora D (de depressão)  e no entanto admitem uma maior probabilidade dos ventos chegarem aos da intensidade de Tempestade.


----------

